# Rechtschreibung



## MFreiberger (25 Oktober 2019)

Moin Zusammen,

es passiert ja immer wieder, dass man im Eifer des Gefechts sich vertippt.
Aber manche Worte sind schon echt etwas kurios.

Zuletzt habe ich immer wieder gesehen, dass einige Leute "Hacken" schreiben, wo sie vermutlich "Haken" meinen.
Ein Hacke findet in Garten Anwendung, mehrere Hacken eher selten .
Ein Haken kann man anhaken oder den Haken oder das Häkchen setzen.

Aber das passiert ja nicht nur hier im Forum. Ich habe einmal ein Buch gelesen, in dem es um OOP für TIA-Portal geht. Der (studierte!) Autor schrieb penetrant von "TRACK und TROP". Zuerst habe ich das gar nicht verstanden, erst beim zweiten oder dritten Auftreten kam ich darauf, dass er wohl "Drag & Drop"  meint .

Was ist Euch vielleicht schon aufgefallen?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## PN/DP (25 Oktober 2019)

Standart
Maschiene


----------



## PN/DP (25 Oktober 2019)

Beerlover schrieb:


> Auf die intrigierte Ausgabegruppe kann ich somit verzichten.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (25 Oktober 2019)

seit/seid 
das/dass/daß

Sind auch Klassiker

Ich bekomme persönlich Nackenhaare, wenn jemand in einem schriftlichen Dialog "nämlich" nutzt. Das kann aber auch persönliche Einstellung sein.


----------



## hucki (25 Oktober 2019)

Weniger Rechtschreibung jedoch gerade neulich deutlicher lol:


hucki schrieb:


> heisch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... , das wäre Syphilis-Arbeit.
> ...


----------



## Heinileini (25 Oktober 2019)

Die absichtlichen "TippFehler", wie z.B. "Plug & P*r*ay" sind hier vermutlich nicht gefragt - ich glaube mittlerweile, dass die "Ha*c*ken" auch in diese Kategorie gehören bzw. als "persönliche Note" gepflegt werden. Ganz so, wie ich mir das "ß" abgewöhnt habe (Ausnahme ist der Spruch "Bier in Maßen genossen, kann auch in größeren Mengen nicht schaden.").
Es galt mal als hochmodern, eine Folge von GrossBuchstaben durch ein als "β" (kleines Beta) getarntes "ß" optisch aufzulockern, z.B. in "STRAβE" bei AdressAufklebern. Das war für mich der Auslöser, das "ß" weitestgehend abzuschaffen.
Viele TippFehler sind leicht als solche zu entlarven, BuchstabenDreher bzw. benachbarte Taste erwischt. Manchmal sind sie aber nicht so "selbst erklärend" oder das Ergebnis ist so verblüffend "daneben", dass man herzlich darüber lachen muss und gar nicht anders kann, als mit einem "off topic" zu reagieren.
Derzeit modern sind RelativSätze [SUP]1)[/SUP], die Excel mit "#BEZUG!" kommentieren würde. Die Anwendung der QuotenRegelung (oder einer Abwandlung davon) scheint immer öfter Vorrang zu haben vor einer grammatisch bzw. logisch korrekten Formulierung. 
"Meist steigernd verbieten" sollte man m.E. auch "bestmöglich*st*" die "rekursiven Superlative" - mir graut nämlich (sorry, ADS_0x1!) vor der Gefahr einer sich anbahnenden EndlosSchleife. 

Gruss, Heinileini

[SUP]1) [/SUP]Z.B.: 





> Tischler ist immer noch ein Professionelles Handwerk die eine Ausbildung erfordert und nicht inkompetentes Halbwissen.


----------



## holgermaik (25 Oktober 2019)

> Gmäeß eneir Sutide eneir elgnihcesn Uvinisterät, ist es nchit witihcg, in wlecehr Rneflogheie die Bstachuebn in eneim Wort snid, das ezniige was wcthiig ist, ist, dsas der estre und der leztte Bstabchue an der ritihcegn Pstoiion snid.
> 
> Der Rset knan ein ttoaelr Bsinöldn sien, tedztorm knan man ihn onhe Pemoblre lseen. Das ist so, wiel wir nciht jeedn Bstachuebn enzelin leesn, snderon das Wrot als gseatems.
> 
> Ehct ksras! Das ghet wicklirh!



Gruß Holger


----------



## Heinileini (25 Oktober 2019)

Das funkenoritit aebr nhict bei aleln Lersen.
Cpmelior snid wiehetrin ärusesst pelingig.


----------



## Flinn (25 Oktober 2019)

Ein Klassiker ist auch "Reperatur".

Den Hammer hatte ich aber mal auf einer Visu im Ausland, wohlgemerkt bei einem Mitbewerber: suburb mode!
Natürlich für den Vorort Betrieb.

Grüße!


----------



## Heinileini (26 Oktober 2019)

Flinn schrieb:


> ... wohlgemerkt bei einem Mitbewerber: suburb mode!


English for run aways
Stell Dir vor, Du hättest diesen Fehler an einem Produkt der eigenen Firma entdeckt - dank ArbeitsTeilung warst aber nicht Du der Übeltäter - aber peinlich berührt bist Du dennoch. Und die für das Übersetzen Zuständigen sind Belehrungs-resistent - Du kannst nichts ausrichten.
Stell Dir vor, andere hätten den Fehler an einem Produkt Deiner Firma entdeckt und amüsieren sich köstlich. Du siehst dabei zu und weisst, Du hast die Formulierung nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen absolut korrekt und sorgfältig übersetzt ... und Dir fallen jetzt plötzlich die Schuppen von den Augen ... oder auch nicht ...
Aber ...
Du hast gemerkt, an dieser Formulierung ist etwas faul - das spricht für Deine guten EnglischKenntnisse.
Du hast trotzdem verstanden, was gemeint ist - das spricht für Deine guten DeutschKenntnisse.
Und der Klopper ziert ein Gerät eines Mitbewerbers - und Du hast Humor - was kann einem Besseres passieren?


----------



## Tommi (26 Oktober 2019)

Scheißmaschine statt Schweißmaschine wird auch gerne genommen.

Hat zwar nichts mit Rechtschreibung zu tun, aber Klein-, Nieder- und Hochspannung
wird auch, selbst von Fachleuten, verwechselt.


----------



## Heinileini (26 Oktober 2019)

Tommi schrieb:


> Scheißmaschine statt Schweißmaschine wird auch gerne genommen.
> 
> Hat zwar nichts mit Rechtschreibung zu tun, aber Klein-, Nieder- und Hochspannung
> wird auch, selbst von Fachleuten, verwechselt.


Moin Tommi!
Wieviel Prozent aller Maschinen sind denn SchweissMaschinen? Da ist es doch statistisch betrachtet schon recht unwahrscheinlich, dass tatsächlich SchweissMaschine gemeint ist ...

Du hast mich jetzt ganz schön verunsichert. Ich wollte eigentlich mit HochSpannung auf Deinen nächsten Beitrag warten und traue mich nicht. Wäre es denn wirklich richtiger, es nur mit Klein- oder NiederSpannung zu tun?

Ein schön laaanges schönes WE wünscht
Heinileini


----------



## santacrews (29 Oktober 2019)

Ein Prof. von mir hat damals immer (vermutlich absichtlich) "Shave ass" anstatt "save as" gesagt. 
Hat ne Weile gedauert, bis ich es gecheckt habe... :-D


----------



## Bapho (29 Oktober 2019)

Reparaturauftrag: Der Fühlstandsensor am Wasserbefühlgerät ist kaputt.


----------



## Fireman_Frank (29 Oktober 2019)

Im Ausland ist natürlich auch der 'Not-Aus' ein Klassiker.
'Why must i not switch off that machine here???'


----------



## hucki (29 Oktober 2019)

Bei uns in der Firma am Beliebtesten:
Spuhle
Relai

Bei mir selbst:
hälst
klappt frühestens im 2. Versuch. Immer.
.


----------



## Banana Joe (30 Oktober 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> ... SchweissMaschinen ... HochSpannung ... NiederSpannung ...



Was ist eigentlich mit diesem camel-casing? Persönlicher Stil oder Angewohnheit?


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 Oktober 2019)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> es passiert ja immer wieder, dass man im Eifer des Gefechts sich vertippt.
> Aber manche Worte sind schon echt etwas kurios.
> ...


Das in Deinem Beitrag ein e fehlt und ein n statt einem m oder ein a statt einem ä verwendet wurde.
("Ein Hacke" statt "Eine Hacke" und "in Garten" statt "im Garten" oder "in Gärten"). 

An einer Anlage zur Kantenanleimung, die nach Spanien ging, hatte ein Kollege noch schnell das Wort für die Glocke die über der Leimwalze sitzt übersetzt. Leider hatte er übersehen, dass es verschiedene Wörter für Glocke gibt und hat prompt das Wort für Kirchenglocken genommen.


----------



## Heinileini (30 Oktober 2019)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Persönlicher Stil oder Angewohnheit?


Persönlicher UnStil UND blöde Angewohnheit!


----------



## MFreiberger (30 Oktober 2019)

Moin oliver.tonn,



oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Das in Deinem Beitrag ein e fehlt und ein n statt einem m oder ein a statt einem ä verwendet wurde.
> ("Ein Hacke" statt "Eine Hacke" und "in Garten" statt "im Garten" oder "in Gärten").




 Ich hatte mich so auf die Nomen konzentriert, dass ich glatt die Grammatik im Stich gelassen habe.

Vielen Dank für die Korrektur! Interessant, dass in #18 dieses erst zur Sprache kommt.

VG

Mario

Z.T. ist man auch einfach durch die Autokorrektur des Smartphones - Verzeihung - versaut!


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Mario,


MFreiberger schrieb:


> Z.T. ist man auch einfach durch die Autokorrektur des Smartphones - Verzeihung - versaut!


darum habe ich diese auch bei jedem Handy was ich hatte gleich so deaktiviert, dass ich nur noch Vorschläge erhalte, aber selber entscheide, ob einer genommen wird.


----------



## Banana Joe (30 Oktober 2019)

Ich möchte auch gerne meinen persönlichen Favorit der Kategorie "English for runaways" vorstellen: Valve island - Ich überlasse euch die Rück-Übersetzung


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Oktober 2019)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch gerne meinen persönlichen Favorit der Kategorie "English for runaways" vorstellen: Valve island - Ich überlasse euch die Rück-Übersetzung



Sag mal, lernst du jetzt Englisch??


----------



## Banana Joe (30 Oktober 2019)

Man muss eben mit der Zeit gehen, auch als Bananen-Bauer


----------



## Heinileini (30 Oktober 2019)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Interessant, dass in #18 dieses erst zur Sprache kommt.


... und sich auf #1(!) bezieht.
Darauf kannst Du stolz sein, Mario! Dass man schon bei #1 verstehen kann, worum es bei dem Thread geht. Das ist leider nicht Standard.
Auch Oliver verdient ein Lob dafür, dass er (höchst wahrscheinlich) den Thread komplett durchgearbeitet hat!



Banana Joe schrieb:


> ... Valve island ...


Klingt nach UrlaubsZiel, wo man Dampf ablassen kann?


----------



## Der Pfälzer (4 November 2019)

Und da war dann noch der "Stripteasetable" für den Ausziehtisch im Layout der Messwarte ...


----------



## PN/DP (4 November 2019)

einzigste
höchstwertigste
seid seit
währe


----------



## Peter Wahlen (5 November 2019)

Sicherheitsbetrieb:


----------



## vollmi (6 November 2019)

Peter Wahlen schrieb:


> Sicherheitsbetrieb:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 47594



übrigens mit den Tasten "windows" + "Shift" + "S" lässt sich ein Ausschnitt "printscreenen", dann muss man kein Handyfoto von einem Bildschirm machen ^^


----------



## Der Pfälzer (6 November 2019)

Info in einem Aufzug in Orleans


----------



## Heinileini (6 November 2019)

Da fällt mir nur auf, dass die Franzosen 78,75 kg wiegen (dürfen bzw. müssen), während wir in Deutschland 75 kg wiegen (dürfen bzw. müssen).
Oder haben die Franzosen eingeplant, dass der eine oder andere Fahrgast HandGepäck (z.B. ProgrammierGerät) bei sich haben könnte?
Bezüglich RechtSchreibung: keine Ahnung!?
Aber, wenn die Franzosen die NSA gemeint hätten, an die Du denkst, dann hätten sie vermutlich ASN geschrieben - die schreiben ja auch OTAN, wenn sie NATO meinen.


----------



## ducati (8 November 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> die schreiben ja auch OTAN, wenn sie NATO meinen.



da fällt mir auch eine Geschichte ein. Angeblich ist in den USA die Einheit für den elektrischen Leitwert nicht Siemens  sondern MHO, also Ohm rückwärts... Aber keine Ahnung, ob die Geschichte stimmt...


----------



## mek_meik (8 November 2019)

ducati schrieb:


> da fällt mir auch eine Geschichte ein. Angeblich ist in den USA die Einheit für den elektrischen Leitwert nicht Siemens  sondern MHO, also Ohm rückwärts... Aber keine Ahnung, ob die Geschichte stimmt...




Findet man auch bei Wiki: "Das normwidrige Einheitenzeichen {\displaystyle \mho }
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 („Mho“; Ohm rückwärts geschrieben) für das Siemens wird im angloamerikanischen Sprachraum oft im Bereich der Elektronik verwendet."


----------



## Kurzschlusser (8 November 2019)

mek_meik schrieb:


> Findet man auch bei Wiki: "Das normwidrige Einheitenzeichen {\displaystyle \mho }
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für "das" Siemens..? 
Passend zum Beitrag, klingt irgendwie ziemlich "strange" der Satz.


----------



## acid (8 November 2019)

Ist aber korrekt, genauso wie "Das Ohm" ist auch "Das Siemens" in diesem Kontext richtig. 
Klingt trotzdem komisch


----------



## Heinileini (8 November 2019)

Kurzschlusser schrieb:


> ... klingt irgendwie ziemlich "strange" der Satz.


Allerdings. Für mich klingt das Wort "oft" in dem Zusammenhang ziemlich "strange". Über den Leitwert stolpert man eigentlich eher selten. 
Bin sogar schon mal von einem ("studierten") Kollegen gefragt worden, was ein Siemens ist. Ein Siemens ist ein Ohmtel habe ich damals geantwortet ...


----------



## mek_meik (8 November 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Allerdings. Für mich klingt das Wort "oft" in dem Zusammenhang ziemlich "strange". Über den Leitwert stolpert man eigentlich eher selten.
> Bin sogar schon mal von einem ("studierten") Kollegen gefragt worden, was ein Siemens ist. Ein Siemens ist ein Ohmtel habe ich damals geantwortet ...



Kommt darauf an was genau dein Kollege studiert hat 
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich den Begriff schon vor dem ersten Semester kannte.

"[h=2]Mho[Bearbeiten | Quelltext bearbeiten][/h]_Mho_ ist eine veraltete Bezeichnung für die Einheit _Siemens_, die Bezeichnung geht auf William Thomson zurück.[SUP][2][/SUP] Die Bezeichnung Mho (Ohm rückwärts gelesen) und das Symbol ℧ (ein kopfstehendes großes Omega) drücken aus, dass es sich um den Kehrwert der Einheit Ohm handelt. Verwendet wurden sie bis in die 1930er Jahre, in den USA im Bereich der Elektronik informell auch weiterhin."


----------



## Heinileini (8 November 2019)

Das scheint zwar kein TippFehler/RechtschreibFehler zu sein, sieht aber für "Deutsch-kundige" sehr danach aus:  
*Folgeauftrag: Weichai Group gibt zwei weitere ... in Auftrag*​


----------



## Peter Wahlen (8 November 2019)

vollmi schrieb:


> übrigens mit den Tasten "windows" + "Shift" + "S" lässt sich ein Ausschnitt "printscreenen", dann muss man kein Handyfoto von einem Bildschirm machen ^^



Hallo Vollmi,

danke für den Hinweis, ich mache das normalerweise mit Alt_Drucktaste und dann in Irfanview oder word einfügen, aber ich wollte das Bild nur einem Kollegen zeigen und 2 Tage später fiel mir ein, dass wäre doch etwas zum Thema Rechtschreibung.


----------



## Paul (11 November 2019)

Für mich einer der "All Time Favorites" hier im Forum

```
[COLOR=#333333]Hallo zusammen,[/COLOR]

[COLOR=#333333]So mal zu meiner Situation ich habe Diesen Januar meine Ausbieldung zum Elecktroniker für Automatiesirungstechnik gemacht. Bei einer Firma die fängt mit S an und hört mit S auf. Ich wurde auch unbefristet übernommen. Ich bin im Sercive für Werkzeugmaschienen tätig. Ich überlege nun mich weiter zu Bielden, also einen Techniker zu machen mit der Richtung elecktrotechnik.[/COLOR]

[COLOR=#333333]Meine erstes Problem ist nun das ich noch nicht genau weiß welche Schulform am besten ist. Fehrnstudium oder Abendschule. Vollzeit kommt für mich nicht in Frage da ich weiterhin geld verdienen will. Meine Arbeitszeiten sind recht unregelmäßig und Außlandseinsätze sind auch nicht ausgeschlossen.[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#333333]Deshalb würde mich Intressieren was für Erfahrungen Ihr gemacht habt mit den verschiedenen Schuhlformen.[/COLOR]

[COLOR=#333333]Das nächste ist die Preis Frage. Ich weis das ist sehr unterschiedlich ab eine Grobe rictung würde mir reichen.[/COLOR]

[COLOR=#333333]Viele Grüße[/COLOR]

[COLOR=#333333]Blue Dogi[/COLOR]
```


----------



## PN/DP (11 November 2019)

Könnte sein, daß Deutsch nicht die Muttersprache des Schreibers ist - dafür ist allerdings die Grammatik zu gut...

Harald


----------



## Paul (11 November 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Könnte sein, daß Deutsch nicht die Muttersprache des Schreibers ist - dafür ist allerdings die Grammatik zu gut...
> 
> Harald


Da wurde damals schon lebhaft darüber diskutiert.
Der TE hat sich auch so geäußert, dass sich schon das eine oder andere Fehlerchen eingeschlichen haben könnte....

Das ist einfach nur "Wurschtigkeit" in Verbindung mit den allgemeinen Zeitgeist, dass es reicht wenn man den Sinn
so ungefähr erahnen kann.
Groß- / Kleinschreibung wird heutzutage (oft) ignoriert, Satzzeichen ebenfalls.
Rechtschreibung? Für was denn, die Autokorrektur wird's schon richten und wenn nicht ist die dran schuld.

Bei manchen Posts hier im Forum denke ich wirklich ich bin im falschen Film.
Neulich: Erster Beitrag eines Users, kein Gruß, keine Anrede, Thread-Titel so nichtssagend dass es schon wieder interessant ist:
"Ich brauche einen Baustein für ..... wo kriege ich den her" fertig, Aus.

Wenn ich dann daran denke, dass solche Vögel mal meine Rente zahlen sollen........


----------



## Heinileini (11 November 2019)

Paul schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann daran denke, dass solche Vögel mal meine Rente zahlen sollen........


Ich wünsche Dir, dass es dann ganz, ganz viele davon gibt! 

PS: 


Paul schrieb:


> "Ich brauche einen Baustein für ..... wo kriege ich den her"


Das war früher auch viel einfacher - zumindest bei der Beschaffung eines Starfighters: Grundstück kaufen und warten.


----------



## Banana Joe (12 November 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das war früher auch viel einfacher - zumindest bei der Beschaffung eines Starfighters: Grundstück kaufen und warten.



Da kriegt man dann aber auch höchstens einen gebrauchten "Bausatz".


----------



## Heinileini (23 November 2019)

Ständig werden neue Beiträge geliefert. Hier der heutige, freudsche:


skorpion37 schrieb:


> Und zieh' am besten die *Damen*schrauben noch etwas weiter an, du scheinst ja auf Schmerzen zu stehen.


​


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2019)

Nicht aus dem Forum, aber aus der heutigen Tageszeitung.
Das Gelb markierte kann irgendwie nicht passen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 November 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Nicht aus dem Forum, aber aus der heutigen Tageszeitung.
> Das Gelb markierte kann irgendwie nicht passen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 47764



Kein Zusammenhalt mehr unter Kollegen


----------



## Heinileini (23 November 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kein Zusammenhalt mehr unter Kollegen


Nicht, wenn sie auch Konkurrenten sind!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2019)

Mann kann es auch so deuten, ein andere Ladendieb hat nur seine Kollegin 
beim klauen beobachtet, es steht ja nicht das er es gemeldet hat. 
Was für ein Artikel ...?!


----------



## de vliegende hollander (23 November 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ständig werden neue Beiträge geliefert. Hier der heutige, freudsche:
> 
> ​



Ufffff. Ich dachte schon das das Deutsch war... Irgendeine Ausdruck die ich noch nicht kenne.

(Und ich entschuldige gleich in einem Rutsch für meine Rechtschreibung).

Bram


----------



## Heinileini (24 November 2019)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Irgendeine Ausdruck die ich noch nicht kenne.


Which is the one? The unmentioned 'Daumenschraube'?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (25 November 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Which is the one? The unmentioned 'Daumenschraube'?



Ja die Da(u)menschraube


----------



## ioStart (26 November 2019)

Hallo allerseits,

mir gehts halt oft so, dass ich Rechtschreibfehler von anderen sofort sehe, meine eigenen aber manchmal nicht erkenne. Vor allem im Betreff von Emails sind Fehler besonders ungünstig platziert.
Bis heute konnte ich es vermutlich vermeiden, bei einem HMI einen fehlerhaften Text zu "veröffentlichen". Aber es ist halt schon interessant, was für eine Wirkung ein banaler Rechtschreibfehler in einer Visualisierung hat. Der zerstört die Professionalität.


----------



## MFreiberger (26 November 2019)

Moin,



> Ich wollte diese Möglichkeit nur kurz erleutern



"leutern" hat Luther erstmals verwendet. Allerdings wird das Wort inzwischen "läutern" geschrieben 

VG

Mario


----------



## Heinileini (26 November 2019)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> "leutern" hat Luther erstmals verwendet. Allerdings wird das Wort inzwischen "läutern" geschrieben


Das Wort habe ich noch nie benutzt, seit Luther es erstmals verwendet hat ... aber wenn doch, hätte ich es ohne zu zögern auch so geschrieben wie er. 
Einen direkten Zusammenhang mit dem Wort 'erläutern' vermag ich allerdings als NichtSprachWissenschaftler auch nicht wirklich zu erkennen. 



ioStart schrieb:


> mir gehts halt oft so, dass ich Rechtschreibfehler von anderen sofort sehe, meine eigenen aber manchmal nicht erkenne.


Bezogen auf Tippfehler passiert es mir dauernd, dass ich blind bin für die eigenen. Beim KontrollLesen lese ich meistens das, was ich schreiben wollte, nicht das, was ich tatsächlich geschrieben habe. Je grösser der zeitliche Abstand zwischen schreiben und lesen wird, desto mehr eigene Fehler finde ich ...


----------



## ducati (26 November 2019)

ioStart schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> mir gehts halt oft so, dass ich Rechtschreibfehler von anderen sofort sehe, meine eigenen aber manchmal nicht erkenne. Vor allem im Betreff von Emails sind Fehler besonders ungünstig platziert.
> Bis heute konnte ich es vermutlich vermeiden, bei einem HMI einen fehlerhaften Text zu "veröffentlichen". Aber es ist halt schon interessant, was für eine Wirkung ein banaler Rechtschreibfehler in einer Visualisierung hat. Der zerstört die Professionalität.



Ja, es ist schon immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viele Leute sich an Rechtschreibfehlern hochziehen, aber wenn die Anlage nicht richtig läuft, oder nen Messwert in der Visu falsch zugeordnet ist, interessierts keinen 

Man merkt daran immer, ob die Leute Ahnung haben, dann sind Rechtschreibfehler egal, oder sie haben keinen Plan vom Fach und mosern an Belanglosigkeiten rum...  

Gruß.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 November 2019)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, es ist schon immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viele Leute sich an Rechtschreibfehlern hochziehen, aber wenn die Anlage nicht richtig läuft, oder nen Messwert in der Visu falsch zugeordnet ist, interessierts keinen
> 
> Man merkt daran immer, ob die Leute Ahnung haben, dann sind Rechtschreibfehler egal, oder sie haben keinen Plan vom Fach und mosern an Belanglosigkeiten rum...
> 
> Gruß.




Ja, das Thema haben wir öfter bei sehr großen Konzernen, wenn es um die Schlussrechnung geht. Dann werden 5 Kleinstmängel aufgelistet, die total belanglos sind,
die Zahlung verweigert bis diese Mängel behoben sind und man kann dann 1.500km fahren, um die Punkte zu erledigen ( die man bei einem "normalen" Kunden beim
nächsten Regelbesuch sowieso schnell beseitigt hätte ).


----------



## Tommi (26 November 2019)

Hallo Michael,

ist das Dein Ernst, daß jemand wegen einem Rechtschreibfehler die
Abnahme verweigert hat?
Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Andererseits...gute Idee...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 November 2019)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ist das Dein Ernst, daß jemand wegen einem Rechtschreibfehler die
> Abnahme verweigert hat?
> ...



Ja, wegen sowas musste ich schon zu einer großen Molkerei. Die haben auch prinzipiell keine Abnahmeprotokolle unterschrieben....
und es gab dort extra Personal nur um zu verhindern das man auch nur einen Euro bezahlen muss. D.h. hat man Mängel beseitigt
und ist abgereist, kamen die gleich mit den nächsten Kleinigkeiten um die Ecke ( natürlich nach 2 Wochen Wartezeit )


----------



## Heinileini (26 November 2019)

Tommi schrieb:


> ist das Dein Ernst, daß jemand wegen einem Rechtschreibfehler die
> Abnahme verweigert hat?
> Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
> 
> Andererseits...gute Idee...


Hatte mal einen Kunden, da füllten die MängelListen ganze Ordner ...
Z.B. endlose Diskussion, ob es 'Taste' oder 'Taster' heissen muss. Meine unmassgebliche Meinung war 'Taster' für MessTaster und 'Taste' für Köppsken, die man manuell betätigt.
Gute Idee? Weiss nicht - den Kunden gibt's nicht mehr  - und den Lieferanten auch nicht :sad:.


----------



## magier (26 November 2019)

In der Ausbildung sollten wir ein Referat / Präsentation über das Schweißen halten, der Kollege hat gelegentlich beim Schweißen das " W " in der Präsentation vergessen ... 
War ganz lustig ...


----------



## Tommi (26 November 2019)

@ Michael & Heinrich:

Naja, wir geben uns Mühe, daß wir nicht vom Lieferanten über's Ohr gehauen werden.
Das gibt es auch.
Doch, da wir Endverbraucherprodukte herstellen, soll jeder SPS-Programmierer nach seinem
Einsatz bei uns immer noch unsere Produkte kaufen...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 November 2019)

> Naja, wir geben uns Mühe, daß wir nicht vom Lieferanten über's Ohr gehauen werden.
> Das gibt es auch.



Ja, wir auch. Das was ich geschrieben hatte hat ca. 2007-2008 stattgefunden. Zu Zeiten der Krise. Wir hatten keine Aufträge
mehr und der Großkunde wollte uns in die Knie zwingen um kostengünstig seine Produktionsstraße zu bekommen.
Bezahlt hat er dann letztendlich mit viel Verzögerung und ist bis heute einer der unbeliebtesten Kunden.

Heißt:
Wenn einer unserer normalen Kunden Freitag Nachmittag anruft und Hilfe/Ersatzteil braucht => Wir liefern sofort bzw. machen uns sofort auf den Weg
Ruft der an => Vorrauszahlung per Blitzüberweisung + wir kommen dann Montag


----------



## Heinileini (27 November 2019)

Sorry Mario, heute lieferst Du selbst ein Beispiel:


MFreiberger schrieb:


> ```
> [COLOR=#222222][FONT=Verdana]#Multiplikan[B]t[/B];[/FONT][/COLOR]
> ```


​


----------



## MFreiberger (27 November 2019)

Moin Heinrich,

eieiei... :icon_redface:

Also: es muss Multiplikan*d *heißen. Nicht dass das noch Jemand falsch übernimmt.

Danke für den Hinweis!

VG

Mario


----------



## Howard (2 Dezember 2019)

Moin,


> ...Diese sind i.d.R. Gleichaktstörungen und...


Auch bei gleichgeschlechtlicher Liebe kann es wohl zu Störungen kommen


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 Dezember 2019)

Fireman_Frank schrieb:


> Im Ausland ist natürlich auch der 'Not-Aus' ein Klassiker.
> 'Why must i not switch off that machine here???'


Kenne ich von meinem Shredder. Da hatte eine Lampe die Beschriftung "bin full" und ich fragte mich, warum die da englisch und deutsch mischen, Auah, Auah, Auah, war wohl schon geistig im Bett.


----------



## hucki (2 Dezember 2019)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Da hatte eine Lampe die Beschriftung "bin full" und ich fragte mich, warum die da englisch und deutsch mischen...


Da bist Du nicht allein:


----------



## Heinileini (2 Dezember 2019)

Wer erinnert sich noch an die Zeiten, als hp noch keine Hemmungen hatte, die HilfeTaste von Terminals mit 'AIDS' zu beschriften?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Dezember 2019)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Kenne ich von meinem Shredder. Da hatte eine Lampe die Beschriftung "bin full" und ich fragte mich, warum die da englisch und deutsch mischen, Auah, Auah, Auah, war wohl schon geistig im Bett.



Ist das jetzt dein ernst ?????? "Bin" im englischen heißt u.a. Behälter 

https://dict.leo.org/englisch-deutsch/BIN


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 Dezember 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt dein ernst ?????? "Bin" im englischen heißt u.a. Behälter


Wie gesagt, war wohl nicht mehr ganz wach. Das mit full voll gemeint ist hatte ich noch auf die Reihe bekommen, aber das bin auch englisch und nicht deutsch war und somit nicht sein, sondern Behälter gemeint war ist mir nicht in den Sinn gekommen.


----------



## MasterOhh (4 Dezember 2019)

magier schrieb:


> In der Ausbildung sollten wir ein Referat / Präsentation über das Schweißen halten, der Kollege hat gelegentlich beim Schweißen das " W " in der Präsentation vergessen ...
> War ganz lustig ...



Wenn ich die Betriebsanleitung für eine Anlage schreibe lasse ich am Ende immer nochmal eine Textsuche für "scheiß" drüber laufen. Das hat sich bei mir so eingebrannt, dass ich das sogar bei Anleitungen mache, die nichts mit sch[SUB]w[/SUB]eißen zu tun haben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Dezember 2019)

Wer findet den (oder die) Fehler 



Ok, scheint wohl polnisch zu sein aber trotzdem interessant


----------



## de vliegende hollander (11 Dezember 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wer findet den (oder die) Fehler
> Anhang anzeigen 47929
> 
> 
> Ok, scheint wohl polnisch zu sein aber trotzdem interessant



Die haben 3RS44 falsch geschrieben auf asiatisch

Neee, kwatsch, verrate es.


----------



## SchneiderCC (6 Februar 2020)

```
[FONT='inherit']
[/FONT][SIZE=2]
[/SIZE][h=1][SIZE=2][URL="https://www.sps-forum.de/e-cad/99063-project-ubernahme-im-eplan-p8.html"]Project Übernahme im EPLAN P8[/URL][/SIZE][/h][FONT='inherit']Hallo,
Ich möchte gerne Fragen: wie kann ich ein Projekt übernehmen (wahrscheinlich aus dem EPLAN 5.x) der nicht [SIZE=4][B]gekackt[/B][/SIZE] ist.[/FONT]
```


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Februar 2020)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Die haben 3RS44 falsch geschrieben ...


Den selben Buchstabendreher gab es damals bei der Lockheed SR71 (BlackBird). Man munkelt, US-Präsident Lyndon B. Johnson habe sich versprochen. Um ihn nicht korrigieren zu müssen, habe man einfach die Bezeichnung von RS71 nach SR71 geändert  .


----------



## MFreiberger (6 Februar 2020)

Moin Onkel Dagobert,



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Den selben Buchstabendreher gab es damals bei der Lockheed SR71 (BlackBird). Man munkelt, US-Präsident Lyndon B. Johnson habe sich versprochen. Um ihn nicht korrigieren zu müssen, habe man einfach die Bezeichnung von RS71 nach SR71 geändert  .



auch N24 gesehen 

VG

Mario


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Februar 2020)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> .. auch N24 gesehen  ..


Habe ich mir bestimmt 10x angesehen, bevor ich es dann mal vom Receiver gelöscht habe. Ist schon ein Wahnsinn, das Fliegerchen  .


----------



## Heinileini (6 Februar 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Um ihn (US-Präsident Lyndon B. Johnson) nicht korrigieren zu müssen, habe man einfach die Bezeichnung von RS71 nach SR71 geändert  .


Was das wieder gekostet hat, in Tonnen von Doku die Änderung durchzuziehen!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Februar 2020)

*So viel zum Thema Rechtschreibung ;-)*


----------



## ducati (7 Februar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Was das wieder gekostet hat, in Tonnen von Doku die Änderung durchzuziehen!


ist halt der Präsident der USA.
Was macht man nicht schon manchmal für einen kleinen Instandhalter ☺


----------



## Heinileini (16 Februar 2020)

Zur schönsten gestrigen Kreation küre ich:


Moody schrieb:


> Dann hast du die verschiedenen Klemmstellen (a, b, c, d) auf den schaltplanseiten verteilen ohne *Abeuchstelleb* machen zu müssen. Kannst dann auch Querverweise anzeigen lassen.


Dahinter verstecken sich - man ahnt es kaum (so sehr hat der Abbruch zugeschlagen) - "Abbruchstellen".


----------



## Gleichstromer (16 Februar 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich mir bestimmt 10x angesehen, bevor ich es dann mal vom Receiver gelöscht habe. Ist schon ein Wahnsinn, das Fliegerchen  .



Wahnsinn trifft´s ganz gut. Vielleicht hast du ja Spass an etwas mehr davon ...

Anhang anzeigen 88796main_YF-12.pdf


----------



## Mrtain (16 Februar 2020)

Basser... aus einem Pflichtenheft, was leider so so auch an den Kunden gegangen ist. Gemeint war Buzzer...:sw18:


----------



## Heinileini (16 Februar 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Basser... aus einem Pflichtenheft, was leider so so auch an den Kunden gegangen ist. Gemeint war Buzzer...:sw18:


Na, das hat ja Heinz-Erhardt-Niveau: "mal spielt er Bass, mal spielt er besser ...""


----------



## Mrtain (16 Februar 2020)

Ich habe für selbigen PM auch mal schriftlich nen Ablauf einer Förderstecke erklären müssen (was an sich schon nicht viel Vorstellungskraft erfordert, aber ihn - eher ein visueller Mensch - an seine Grenzen gebracht hat). Ich habe meine Erklärung später Wortgetreu im Pflichtenheft wiedergefunden...


----------



## Mrtain (16 Februar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Na, das hat ja Heinz-Erhardt-Niveau: "mal spielt er Bass, mal spielt er besser ...""



ROFLMAO


----------



## MFreiberger (18 Mai 2020)

Moin,



> [..]den letzten Punkt [..] nicht anhacken.



wieder ist Jemand damit beschäftigt, die Software mit dem Gemüsebeet zu verwechseln 

Ich will Niemanden denunzieren und über viele Rechtschreibfehler kann ich einfach hinwegsehen (egal ob Tippfehler oder Unkenntnis), aber irgendwie stellen sich bei mir die Nackenhaare auf, wenn ich statt "Haken", den man "anhaken" kann, "Hacken" oder "anhacken" lesen muss.
Das ist nicht böse gemeint und ich mache auch genug Fehler beim Schreiben. Aber diesen Fehler kann ich einfach nicht ignorieren 

LG

MFreiberger


----------



## PN/DP (18 Mai 2020)

Das hacken tut mir auch immer weh...

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Mai 2020)

Warum müsst ihr darauf jetzt Herumhacken?


----------



## Ralle (18 Mai 2020)

Schnappt euch halt mal Angel und Hacken und dann ab auf den Teich!


----------



## PN/DP (18 Mai 2020)

*Aua*
. . . .


----------



## Heinileini (18 Mai 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Warum müsst ihr darauf jetzt Herumhacken?


Sollen wir das Thema jetzt lieber abhaken oder abhacken?

PS:
Ich hatte Kollegen, die sehr wohl wussten, dass es 'abhaken' heisst, aber aus Jux & Dollerei immer 'abhacken' sagten.
Bin deshalb in diesem konkreten Fall relativ unempfindlich ... allerdings, in schriftlicher Form gibt es manchmal doch zu denken.


----------



## Heinileini (6 Juli 2021)

Heutige Fundsache:


Geroldh schrieb:


> Positionierung funktioniert , aber nur wenn ich die Schleppabstan*z*überwachung im Technologieobjekt ausschalte .


Das 'z' müsste abgestanzt  (eigentlich ausgestanzt) und ersetzt werden, sonst macht die Abstandsüberwachung nur Ärger.


----------

